# Doordash is getting even rougher with "cherrypickers"



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Three times in the past week when I knowingly and unknowingly allowed add-on offers to time out, bad and I mean bad things happened to the app and my phone when I was in the middle of dropping off orders.

All three times I was unable to complete the drop offs because the app froze right in the middle of sending a text and/or taking a picture.

All three times DD signed me out of the app and I was unable to sign back in. The opening red screen just kept refreshing over and over again. Not only that but DD did a good job messing up my phone to the point that it barely worked.

Finally after uninstalling the app, reloading it, and restarting the phone twice I was able to log in and finish the delivery. Just for good measure, all three times this has happened I discovered that I had been paused by the app during the whole ordeal.

As I said this has happened three times in less than a week and each time it's been worse than the previous one.

When I uninstalled the app I came damn close to leaving it uninstalled permanently and eating the food.

The govt has to put a stop to this. Having to deal with this type of harassment and control is anything but being an "independent contractor".


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I have an app killer aimed at the doo doo app.

If it misbehaves, I kill it.

KillApps - Close all apps - Apps on Google Play


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's not even cherrypicking. Even the best orders are hardly better than average wages.

I've had maybe 3 orders that paid 50-100$ for an hour of work. But anywhere you go and book a personalized service it runs 150-450$ per hour.

I don't know why they're stupid enough to think orders for $2 would ever be worth it without to anyone.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

All guys got to rid the app. And kill these guys first. This working for $8 hour shit with your car, gas, ins. Cash. Toll. Must stop. Quit or work a better platform. Black . Lux. Walmart...it pains me to see $3 McDonald's trips. After 20 years 2and job food delivery mom and pop. We could break $1000 a week. Every single week of the year . In covid higher...and 50 miles a nite max.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> It's not even cherrypicking. Even the best orders are hardly better than average wages.


That's a good point and why I usually put the term "cherry-picking" in quotations when I discuss gig work.

When a gig company has 100% control of the dispatch process by deciding what offers I get and don't get at pay rates they decide I don't feel like I'm cherrypicking. Sorry, but that's the way I see it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes they flash popups over my other apps for like 5 minutes to punish me.

FloorTrash is a crap company run by crap passive aggressive people.

FloorTrash is usually the last app I turn on.

Only if Uber, Lyft, and Grubhub have nothing for me do I work for FloorTrash.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

why cant the app just be like uber?, no pressure, all the nagging the app does just makes you turn it off................


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

DD along with UE is too busy setting up faux councils and now UE is apparently paying promos/quests in gift cards in some markets. Instead of fixing very BASIC things they continue to dance around the obvious and they know it. GH recently over complicated their app too. The one thing I'll give UE is the one quick easy decline.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Since the beginning of gig work as the IC figured out how to navigate as best for the IC the gig companies have all tried various tactics to throttle us. Deactivation is the ultimate. Time out or pauses are subtle threats. 

I just park my car and wait or stay in my condo. Either way I’m not accepting garbage. It’s just getsmore difficult and eventually I’ll stop. But for now cherry picking is still effective enough for me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> The govt has to put a stop to this.


This government couldn’t stop a bicycle!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> This government couldn’t stop a bicycle!
> View attachment 666533


Ha Ha!

Seems bicyclist was stopped.

How did that video support your assertion?

Yu funy, ass usul. Hily intelligent poosts.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Three times in the past week when I knowingly and unknowingly allowed add-on offers to time out, bad and I mean bad things happened to the app and my phone when I was in the middle of dropping off orders.
> 
> All three times I was unable to complete the drop offs because the app froze right in the middle of sending a text and/or taking a picture.
> 
> ...


Call support and ask them to refresh your account.

The problem you are describing will be instantly resolved.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Judge and Jury said:


> Call support and ask them to refresh your account.
> 
> The problem you are describing will be instantly resolved.


You shouldn’t give him help. It’s way funnier to watch the endless tinfoil hat garbage that he comes up with. I just picture a triggered dude screaming at his cell phone in his 2004 Dodge Neon and spending the whole next day emailing his congressman the details of how Uber is exploiting us for billions of dollars and they must act!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems bicyclist was stopped.
> How did that video support your assertion?


Every train coming off the track comes to a stop also. The end result is still a train wreck, just like the Biden administration.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Every train coming off the track comes to a stop also. The end result is still a train wreck, just like the Biden administration.


Ha Ha!

Stupid video that contradicted your post.

Train wreck analogy is ludicrous; did not negate your contradicting post.

Do you realize that there are millions of elected officials and bureaucrats running our country?

From the President of the United States down to zoning code enforcement officials and city planning commisions that can dictate what you can or can not do to improve your private property.

And you denigrating one man, the President of the United States.

Further, why you even posting on this forum?

Seems you were an unprofitable contractor who could not adapt as circumstances changed.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Livekilometers96 said:


> You shouldn’t give him help. It’s way funnier to watch the endless tinfoil hat garbage that he comes up with. I just picture a triggered dude screaming at his cell phone in his 2004 Dodge Neon and spending the whole next day emailing his congressman the details of how Uber is exploiting us for billions of dollars and they must act!


I know.

@Nats121 is always tilting at windmills.

I felt pity.

Hopefully, he calls customer service for a refresh and gets deactivated for cursing at support.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> And you denigrating one man, the President of the United States.


You call him a man. I call him a train wreck.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Livekilometers96 said:


> You shouldn’t give him help. It’s way funnier to watch the endless tinfoil hat garbage that he comes up with. I just picture a triggered dude screaming at his cell phone in his 2004 Dodge Neon and spending the whole next day emailing his congressman the details of how Uber is exploiting us for billions of dollars and they must act!


Tin foil hat?

This comes from Mr. Chicken Little, the guy who lectures Uber's critics and "scolded" us for not being appreciative for all the wonderful things Uber has done for us. You told us we weren't even worthy of calling ourselves Uber drivers. This is the guy who seemed to bleed Uber's black and white logo colors even more than Dara does.

You're also the guy who scolded Nate and other posters for being selfish and greedy for putting their own best interests before beloved Uber's because they wanted to keep the California goodies in place...

Mr. Chicken Little kept saying that Uber had to take away full trip info and set-your-own multipliers to prevent the sky from falling on Uber. You said the shameful cherrypicking caused by full trip info had caused many pax to abandon Uber. You said the same thing about setting their own multipliers. The sky would have fallen on Uber had they not put an end to those terrible and destructive goodies.

Recently, someone on Youtube allegedly spilled the beans on a little-known app "glitch" that allowed the lucky few drivers to get endless Destination Filters.

Mr. Chicken Little was one of the first people on this website to comment on that video. Your fellow bootlickers expected you to hail the Youtuber as a hero for putting a stop to that horrible glitch that had stranded countless pax and driven them into the arms of Lyft...

But surprise! Mr. Chicken Little was ANGRY at the Youtuber for spilling the beans! You said your use of all those DFs put piles of money into your pockets!

Say it ain't so!

It turns out that Mr. Chicken Little is an off-the-charts hypocrite and a total fraud.

At the same time you were scolding Nate and other posters for wanting a restoration of full trip info and other CA goodies you were stuffing your face with DFs that left countless pax stranded.

Leaving pax stranded is fine when you do it but terrible when others do it.

You have zero credibility.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> Tin foil hat?
> 
> This comes from Mr. Chicken Little, the guy who lectures Uber's critics and "scolded" us for not being appreciative for all the wonderful things Uber has done for us. You told us we weren't even worthy of calling ourselves Uber drivers. This is the guy who seemed to bleed Uber's black and white logo colors even more than Dara does.
> 
> ...











Right on cue!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> This government couldn’t stop a bicycle!
> View attachment 666533


Yep, instead, I'd rather count on market equilibrium stopping it....eventually.

People will run to a better platform if the current one is a bad experience. It's only a matter of when.

DD has the lion's share of the market, but that could change.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Yep, instead, I'd rather count on market equilibrium stopping it....eventually.
> 
> People will run to a better platform if the current one is a bad experience. It's only a matter of when.
> 
> ...


"Market equilibrium" has failed to stop the endless pay cuts and worsening working conditions because of perpetually high rates of Third World immigration. 

Unless there's a major reduction in the rate of Third World immigration nothing will change unless the govt steps in and regulates the gig companies. 

So long as fresh bodies from overseas keep signing up in large numbers these companies don't give a shit about drivers quitting.

As far as Elon Musk or Bezos buying Grubhub you're talking about a pair of psychopaths who in all likelihood would be as bad if not worse than the people there now. Bezos is the nice guy who had warehouse workers too scared to use the restroom and resorted to using soda bottles as urinals.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Yes they flash popups over my other apps for like 5 minutes to punish me.


Those popups become a real issue when they block the bottom of my Eats screen.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> This government couldn’t stop a bicycle!
> View attachment 666533


They did in California, NYC, and Seattle.

You think Dara's happy about being forced to pay Seattle drivers 59 cents per minute and $1.38 per mile when he's able to get drivers to pick up pax at 55 cents per mile and 12 cents per minute in the vast majority of the US?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> "Market equilibrium" has failed to stop the endless pay cuts and worsening working conditions because of perpetually high rates of Third World immigration. Unless there's a major reduction in the rate of Third World immigration nothing will change


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Those popups become a real issue when they block the bottom of my Eats screen.


By design, no doubt.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Uber's Guber is really trying to get a time out for political rants.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> By design, no doubt.


Of course.

Either you or another poster said DD could be violating federal law by interfering (hacking) with the operation of drivers' phones.

Just imagine what would happen if one of DD's drivers or customers were caught interfering with DD's operations.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> They did in California, NYC, and Seattle. You think Dara's happy about being forced to pay Seattle drivers 59 cents per minute and $1.38 per mile when he's able to get drivers to pick up pax at 55 cents per mile and 12 cents per minute in the vast majority of the US?


Drivers in CA, NYC, & Seattle are still whining about shitty pay. Prolly got sumpin to do wit dem high rents and dat inflationary thingy.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> dem high rents


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> "Market equilibrium" has failed to stop the endless pay cuts and worsening working conditions because of perpetually high rates of Third World immigration.
> 
> Unless there's a major reduction in the rate of Third World immigration nothing will change unless the govt steps in and regulates the gig companies.
> 
> ...


Trusting the government, is trusting satan.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> You think Dara's happy about being forced to pay Seattle drivers 59 cents per minute and $1.38 per mile when he's able to get drivers to pick up pax at 55 cents per mile and 12 cents per minute in the vast majority of the US?


I suspect that he doesn't give two shits. Legislation just is what it is. All Dara needs to do is tell his CMO to ensure that Uber properly messages to customers/riders about the local ordinances in these markets. Messaging campaign basics: "Government bad because tax. Uber nice because fee."


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Trusting the government, is trusting satan.


Their immigration policy has played a large part creating and perpetuating this problem. 

Only the govt has the power to fix it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Their immigration policy has played a large part creating and perpetuating this problem.
> 
> Only the govt has the power to fix it.


You're asking the people who created the problem, to fix it.

I'm done here.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Drivers in CA, NYC, & Seattle are still whining about shitty pay. Prolly got sumpin to do wit dem high rents and dat inflationary thingy.


Drivers in CA took a huge cut in pay when Uber took away their goodies last year.

NYC drivers' per mile rate is around $1.10, while much higher than the vast majority of the US is too low. I don't think they're complaining about their 50 cent per minute rate however. It's also possible that NYC drivers are complaining about Uber taking too large of a cut of surge rides.

As far as Seattle is concerned the only complaints I've seen is the lack of business. I haven't seen any posts complaining about the pay rates.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> You're asking the people who created the problem, to fix it.
> 
> I'm done here.


They're the only ones who have the power to fix it. The drivers certainly don't.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ve not noticed this. And 90% of the time I’m between 0-5% AR.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’ve not noticed this. And 90% of the time I’m between 0-5% AR.


All markets are different as far as driver saturation is concerned and so is DD's behavior towards the drivers.

In markets such as mine that are perpetually saturated with drivers DD's behavior deteriorates markedly. In markets that are less saturated such as yours they exercise more "restraint" towards cherrypickers.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh, I wasn’t doubting your words - why would you lie? That’s silly.

Just said I’venot seen it here.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> Stupid video that contradicted your post.
> 
> ...


This president isn’t running anything. Just following orders.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> This president isn’t running anything. Just following orders.


Just like TFG did.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I really really wanna answer, but if I answer accordingly, my buddy @Seamus will be forced to censor me, and I don't want to put him in that position. Just one point. Never mind! Not going down this rabbit hole.
I will speak on November.8th!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Drivers in CA, NYC, & Seattle are still whining about shitty pay. Prolly got sumpin to do wit dem high rents and dat inflationary thingy.


Not this CA delivery driver.

Prop. 22 saved me from the horrors of AB5.

By the way, have you driven in CA since prop. 22 became the law?

Have you driven in any state lately using gig apps?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> You call him a man. I call him a train wreck.
> View attachment 666547


Ha Ha!

Anuthr stuped post that don't anseer the bicycle qustin!


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Three times in the past week when I knowingly and unknowingly allowed add-on offers to time out, bad and I mean bad things happened to the app and my phone when I was in the middle of dropping off orders.
> 
> All three times I was unable to complete the drop offs because the app froze right in the middle of sending a text and/or taking a picture.
> 
> ...


DD app is on the 3rd world level


----------



## GooberRatedX (May 29, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> Stupid video that contradicted your post.
> 
> ...


God i hate commies


----------

